# Socket unter Linux



## Arian (22. Aug 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin am verzweifeln. Ich will mich mit einem socket zum telnet server connecten aber bekomme merkwürdige Probleme.
Unter Windows läuft es einwandfrei!

Mein Code:


```
public static void main(String args[]) throws UnknownHostException, IOException
	{
		Socket myConnection;
		int port = 4000;
		String host = "192.168.0.2";
		DataInputStream x;
		PrintStream y;
		myConnection = new Socket(host,port);
		String myString = "";
	
		x= new DataInputStream(myConnection.getInputStream());
		
		while ((myString= x.readLine())!=null)
		{
			
			System.out.println(myString);
		/* System,out,println("test");*/
		}
		
		myConnection.close();
		}
```

Erzeugt ein merkwürdigen Fehler ( nur unter Linux)! Windows läuft es. 
Es erscheint keine Fehlermeldung und es sieht so aus als würde es eine Endlosschleife sein, aber er bleibt irgendwo wärend dem letzten readLine() stecken. 
Also er durchläuft die schleife nicht weiter. 

Ich bekomme auch den Text von der telnet session ausgegeben.
Habe schon versucht alle sdk's ab version 1.3 draufzuschmeissen. Aber das selbe ergebnis!


Wenn jemand das Problem kennt, bitte melden!!!!


----------



## foobar (23. Aug 2004)

Versuch es doch mal mit TelnetInputStream anstatt DataInputStream. 
Guckst du hier: http://swig.stanford.edu/pub/java/javadoc/sun/net/TelnetInputStream.html


----------



## Arian (23. Aug 2004)

Leider funktioniert das nicht. Ich habe das Problem nicht nur bei telnetverbindungen sondern allgemein bei allen socketverbindungen. Wenn ich mich z.B. zu dem smtp server connecte bekomm ich das selbe problem. Es sieht so aus als würde er auf mehr Daten warten obwohl es keine mehr gibt...


----------



## Arian (23. Aug 2004)

Ne ich hab mich vertan !!! Unter WINDOWS funktioniert es auch NICHT!!!!!! Bitte um hilfe!!!


----------



## meez (23. Aug 2004)

Informier dich zuerst mal über die Protokolle...
Dann findest du auch raus, warum nichts passiert....!!


----------

